# Finest work of the last 100 years



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Fredrikalansson said:


> These are all pieces written in the last 100 years that have stayed with me ever since I first heard them, with no one piece being the greatest:
> 
> Nielsen - Symphony No. 5 (written 1920-22; just under the wire)
> Janacek - The Cunning Little Vixen (written 1921-1923; also just under the wire)
> ...


----------

